# Aranha no PNPG



## PauloSR (4 Out 2013 às 11:11)

Bom dia a todos os colegas,

Eu, amante de caminhadas em montanha, numa das minhas (inúmeras ) visitas ao Parque, quando dei por mim caminhava com esta aranha no meu braço 

Alguém sabe que espécie é? Alguém me pode dar alguma informação de relevo? 

Peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens, foram feitos _crops_ à aranha, a partir das fotografias tiradas pelo iphone.

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## PauloSR (4 Out 2013 às 11:27)

Num forum da especialidade, já me identificaram. Parece tratar-se de uma *aranhas-de-cruz*, pertencente à família Araneidae, conhecidas como *aranhas-de-teia-radial*, ou* aranhas-dos-jardins*.

Esta espécie parece ser uma aranha-de-cruz-cosmopolita.

Parece estar resolvida a minha dúvida.


----------



## 1337 (4 Out 2013 às 14:13)

Venenosa?


----------



## PauloSR (4 Out 2013 às 15:03)

Ola 1337,

A sua picada é inofensiva.

Cmpts


----------



## Thomar (8 Out 2013 às 21:35)

Essa aranha também existe aqui no sopé da Arrábida. 
Foto de hoje ao final da tarde em Cabanas, na minha casa.
Esta tem de corpo aproximadamente 11/12mm.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

